# Imac 2011 Thunderbolt, display port et écran externe



## vaiko666 (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 

L'info - qui concerne un problème lors de la connexion d'un écran externe - peut être utile donc autant la partager... 

J'ai reçu la semaine passé mon nouvel Imac 27, i7 3.4, upgradé à 16 GO et la grosse CG. Que du bonheur (même pas la jaunisse LOL) !

Le restaure de mon ancien backup effectué, j'ai branché mes différents périphériques (DD externe, carte audio, *TV*, etc.). 

Pour la TV, le branchement est : adaptateur Apple Displayport vers DVI et câble DVI vers HDMI pluggé dans la télé. 

Depuis, si ma TV (Samsung LED 3D UE46D6510) est allumée, y-compris lorsqu'elle n'affiche pas le bureau étendu du Mac, c'est à dire lorsqu'une autre entrée HDMI est sélectionnée (TV par exemple), mon écran affiche l'écran bleu (avec son effet fondu) de manière inopinée, comme lorsque l'affichage bascule d'un écran à l'autre. 

Avant d'appeler le support Apple hier, c'était du genre écran bleu durant 1, 2 ou 3 secondes toutes les 15 - 20 secondes. Inutilisable ! Alors même que la TV, bien qu'activé, était sur le canal HDMI correspondant à mon décodeur télé. 

Bref, le gars du support - contacté hier en début de soirée - me dit que le problème peut être simplement résolu en procédant à un RSM ou quelque chose comme ça (Reset System Manager), soit : éteindre l'ordi, débrancher TOUT les câbles y-compris courant, appuyer sur la touche power 15 secondes, et rebrancher. Je m'exécute...

Puis, plus rien... Plus de bug, enfin. Sauf que suite à la première sortie de veille, deux nouveaux passages sur l'écran bleu sans raison. 

Je provoque la mise en / sortie de veille à quelques reprises pour tester et les écrans bleus se succèdent de manière aléatoire... pas à tous les coups, disons une fois sur deux.

Je rappelle le support à midi et un autre type m'indique, après recherches, que le problème est connu et qu'il concerne certaines TV (à ce sujet, il me demande les références de la mienne), que Apple est au courant et étudie les possibilités de le résoudre. Il précise que *seuls les versions Thunderbolt sont concernées* (c'est ça d'être avant-gardiste...). 

Bref, selon lui un correctif prochain devrait solutionner ce problème : J'espère bien !!!

Next steep et sur ses conseils : reset de la PRAM... On verra bien.

Suis au moins rassuré par sa réponse et quant au fait que je ne suis pas le seul. Il semble que le problème est d'ordre logiciel et non matériel, ce qui laisse espérer que ça peut être réglé par une MAJ. J'adore cette machine et aucune envie de la renvoyer pour une autre...

Si d'autres ont le même soucis, merci de poster ci-après. 

Pour ceux qui ne branchent pas d'écran externe en permanence, je vous invite à essayer selon vos possibilités, histoire de voir si vous êtes concernés. 

De même si quelqu'un à une solution.


----------



## vaiko666 (1 Juin 2011)

Ben je me sens moins seul... Posté par Bandit06 sur Macbidouille le 15 mai 2011 : 








                  			 			 				"Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un nouvel IMAC 27 pouces la semaine dernière et je souhaitais envoyer des vidéos de l'ordi à la TV, j'ai donc acheté le câble Thunderbolt -> HDMI.

Ca fonctionne nickel, sauf qu'au bout de quelques minutes l'écran vire a un vert/turquoise, des fois ça redevient normal au bout de quelques secondes ou minutes, le problème survient très fréquemment et est complètement aléatoire.

Auriez-vous une idée de l'origine du problème ? Software Hardware ?

Ma config : Intel Core i5 quadricur à 3,1 GHz 27 pouces
4 GB de mémoire (2 x 2 Go)
AMD Radeon HD 6970M  avec 1 Go

Et la TV : Sony Bravia"


----------



## dactilus (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je m'incruste dans ce fil pour une question sur le connecteur thunderbolt.
Je vais acheter ce nouveau imac avec ce fameux port.

Est-ce que l'adaptateur dvi que j'utilisais auparavant pour brancher un autre écran fonctionnera encore ?

ou faut-il que j'en rachète un nouveau ?

merci


----------



## vaiko666 (7 Juin 2011)

L'adapteur fonctionnera en DVI, mais certainement avec le bug dont je parle plus haut. 

Ci-après, une petite vidéo pour illustrer le problème...

La vidéos est prise depuis l'Iphone 4. A environ 10 seconde, j'allume ma TV... S'en suivent les écrans bleus 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN4yaSxeIHw


----------



## dactilus (8 Juin 2011)

vaiko666 a dit:


> L'adapteur fonctionnera en DVI, mais certainement avec le bug dont je parle plus haut.
> 
> Ci-après, une petite vidéo pour illustrer le problème...
> 
> ...



wahou ! ça fait un peut peur...
tu n'as pas constaté de dégradation de qualité sur ton écran d'Imac à la suite de ce phénomène ?
maintenant c'est avec une Tv en hdmi.
Faut voir si ça se produit avec l'adaptateur minidvi vers dvi pour un moniteur ?!?


----------



## atari.fr (6 Août 2011)

vaiko c'est un adapt thunderbolt vers dvi ou un adapt minidisplay vers dvi que tu utilises ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

étonnant car regardes:
http://www.generationiphone.fr/nouvel-imac-2-ecrans-supplementaires/

et

http://support.apple.com/kb/ts3775


----------



## vaiko666 (8 Août 2011)

C'est mini display port to DVI. Pas d'adaptateur Thunderbolt to DVI à ma connaissance. S'agissant du mode target, rien à voir avec la connexion d'un écran externe. 

Le problème persite malgré plusieurs MAJ (Lion notamment). Pfffffffffff....


----------



## atari.fr (8 Août 2011)

mais il est ou ce port minidisplay sur les macs 2011?
je ne connais que les ports:
rj45
in et out Jack
fw800
USB 
et deux thunderbolt


----------



## vaiko666 (9 Août 2011)

atari.fr a dit:


> mais il est ou ce port minidisplay sur les macs 2011?
> je ne connais que les ports:
> rj45
> in et out Jack
> ...



L'ancien port minidisplay a été remplacé par les deux ports thunderbolt (cuvée 2011). Le format est le même et l'adaptateur (ancien) minidisplay to DVI reste compatible. 

En bref, l'adaptateur minidisplay to DVI se plugge tout simplement dans la fiche thunderbolt.


----------



## atari.fr (9 Août 2011)

merci de l'info !


----------



## dactilus (13 Août 2011)

vaiko666 a dit:


> L'ancien port minidisplay a été remplacé par les deux ports thunderbolt (cuvée 2011). Le format est le même et l'adaptateur (ancien) minidisplay to DVI reste compatible.
> 
> En bref, l'adaptateur minidisplay to DVI se plugge tout simplement dans la fiche thunderbolt.



Bonjour,
je confirme,
l'adaptateur minidvi se branche dans le port thunderbolt.
ça marche impeccable !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

dactilus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je confirme,
> l'adaptateur minidvi se branche dans le port thunderbolt.
> ça marche impeccable !!!



Impossible, c'est l'adaptateur mini display port qui est compatible


----------



## dactilus (13 Août 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> Impossible, c'est l'adaptateur mini display port qui est compatible





oup's c'est vrai.... c'est bien le minidisplay et pas mini dvi qui est compatible avec thunderbolt.


je m'en sers au quotidien, alors c'est sur ça fonctionne....


----------



## lwouis (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, je remets une couche j'ai acheté un cable Port Thunderbolt  /hdmi  pour pouvoir lire l'écran PC vers TV mais je n'ai que le bureau  du mac sans aucuns icônes vierge en fait un beau ciel étoilé vide de  tout !!! des réponses :love:???


----------



## Giulietta26 (10 Octobre 2011)

Préférences système puis écran ou affichage, tu devrais avoir une multitude d'option.


----------



## lwouis (10 Octobre 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Préférences système puis écran ou affichage, tu devrais avoir une multitude d'option.




Un grand merci,cela fonctionne maintenant


----------



## Giulietta26 (10 Octobre 2011)

De rien c'est la raison de vivre d'un forum.


----------



## PyroMal (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je post ce message (qui n'est pas directement en rapport avec le sujet), mais est plus une question.
Je possède un macbook pro 15" que j'aimerais relier à ma télé. (mini-display vers HDMI, logique quoi), et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a deja testé cette config', et si oui, esque celle ci fonctionne ?
Je precise que le port mini display fais aussi thunderbolt.

Merci de votre réponse !


----------



## latin63 (7 Février 2012)

bonjour a tous 
j aimerais avoir un ptit renseignement

je souhaite acheté un imac 27 et j'aimerai branché un decodeur NEUF TV HD dessus

es ce que c est possible avec un cable thunderbolt de l imac a l' HDMI du decodeur?
merci de vos reponses


----------



## Citizen47 (7 Février 2012)

hello !

j'ai un macbook pro (il a 3 ans environ), je termine mes études et j'envisage donc de passer sur imac afin d'avoir un fixe à la maison (dans la mesure où je vais de moins en moins transporter mon mac).
Je n'ai absolument pas suivi la fréquence de sorties des imac et je me demandais si ça valait le coup d'attendre (il me semble que le dernier est sorti il y a 9 mois).
Autre question qui n'a rien à voir, la différence i5 et i7 est-elle flagrante ? (sachant que je gère beaucoup d'appli et de pages internet simultanément).

bien à vous 
Nicolas


----------



## Citizen47 (8 Février 2012)

+1


----------



## pouto (12 Mars 2012)

Salut,

est-ce que l'on peut relier un Macbook (équipé d'une sortie mini Display port) à un iMac muni d'une entrée Thunderbolt afin de s'en servir d'écran externe pour le macbook?


----------



## Brodj (8 Juillet 2012)

Je suis désolé de déterrer ce vieux topic mais est-ce que les personnes concernées pourraient me dire où elles ont trouvé le câble thunderbolt>HDMI dont elles parlent. Sur la boutique en ligne d'apple il n'y en a pas. Merci d'avance !


----------



## EntertheVoid (10 Juillet 2012)

c est tout simplement le câble mini-display via HDMI


----------



## ljpeater (15 Juillet 2012)

Citation:
Envoyé par Giulietta26 
Préférences système puis écran ou affichage, tu devrais avoir une multitude d'option.

Un grand merci,cela fonctionne maintenant

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème du ciel étoilé affiché sur l'écran de ma tv. En fait, ça fonctionnait nickel pendant 2-3 jours, puis, ajd, ciel étoilé affiché... T'as résolu le problème comment ?


----------



## Eric32 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

En ce qui me concerne, je souhaitais pouvoir connecter mon imac 24" sur mon écran plasma Hitachi 42PD6600.

J'ai donc acheté un câble mini-port (côté iMac) <--> HDMI (côté TV).
Cela a bien fonctionné pendant la diffusion d'un film. Il me suffisait de glisser à la souris, le lecteur de film (VLC), de l'écran iMac vers l'écran de la TV.
Depuis, même si l'écran plasma est éteint, l'écran de l'iMac devient bleu pendant 3 ou 4 secondes, et cela de manière totalement intempestive !! JE NE COMPRENDS RIEN AU PHENOMENE 

*Ce que j'ai essayé, sans succès :*
- Eteindre et débrancher l'iMac et appuyer sur le bouton de mise sous tension pendant 1 minute. Rallumer l'iMac. Constat : Aucun changement ! Le phénomène persiste !

*MAIS QUE FAIRE NOM DE ZEUS !!!* 

*HELP ME PLEASE !!*


----------



## Gregoare (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me permets de déterrer ce topic car son titre correspond à ce que je cherche bien que le sujet n'ai pas encore été abordé.

Je craque sur le nouvel iMac.
Je dispose d'un PC fourni par mon boulot qui est muni d'une sortie DVI et d'une VGA.
J'ai lu que l'iMac supporte le mode Target Display pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme écran externe.
Seulement, il semble que ce mode target ne fonctionne qu'a partir d'une source Thunderbolt et aucunement en DVI ou VGA.
Connaissez vous une solution permettant de brancher mon PC DVI et de me servir du nouvel iMac comme écran étendu ?
Y'a t il une possibilité via un cable, un convertisseur, un rebond, une station ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Maxoubx (2 Novembre 2012)

non, rien du tout ..
il faut forcement du thunderbolt pour les iMac depuis 2011...


----------

